# Need name ideas for bull calf



## LesleyS (Jan 2, 2008)

Longhorn bull calf. Brown with white face and spots all over. He's very confident and cute.


----------



## wottahuzzee (Jul 7, 2006)

Gramma and Grampa's whiteface bull was named Beaumont; however, my favorite bull was Ferdinand, who wanted to sit under the cork tree and smell the flowers.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

My current bull calf is Burgermeister. Next years will be Stewie. Also thinking about Potsy...short for Pot Roast.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Sancho - from the great 60's Disney movie "Sancho the homing steer" . Sure wish they would release that one on DVD.


----------



## kath2003 (Oct 3, 2003)

Ours is a steer now, but he is T-Bone!


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

If it's an animal destined for the table or the works they don't get named. If it's one I'm keeping I just wait until something presents itself and it usually does. My last bull was a big, lumbering, slow and docile animal that ambled along at his own rate of knots - consequently he was named Ambler and it suited him down to the ground. I have a cow called Clipper - she was a pushy youngster that would finish her own milk and then knock the other calves off their calfaterias. I told her that if she did it again I would clip her around the ear, hence Clipper. Dancer because she spent huge amounts of time pronking around the paddock, Splash because she jumped into the river before she was a day old, made an enormous splash doing so and had to be rescued, Dolly because she was so little she was called the dolly calf and it stuck when she grew into a huge big Friesian! 

Just wait, something will come up that will suit him.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## Horns Bach (Mar 11, 2008)

We once had a big, beautiful bull named Geronimo. I always liked that name.


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

Grandpa's polled Hereford bull was named Charlie Brown. He was a sweetie.


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

Leopold


----------



## pointer_hunter (May 8, 2004)

My wife decided to name our's Kimber Lee while I was in Mumbai. He was born on my sister's (Kimberly) birthday.


----------



## Naturaldane (Apr 24, 2008)

theres always the two coolest guys ever, James dean and the Fonz from happy days


----------



## LesleyS (Jan 2, 2008)

I love all of those names! Thank you


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 10, 2006)

our two are named Fernando and Chuck. Chuck is going in the freezer, I hope to sell Fernando, too many daughters of his around.


----------

